# Family Guy "Stewie Loves Lois" Season Premier 9/10/06



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Sphincter.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

" I was raped"

loved peter running with his pants down.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Sphincter.


That was one of the few lines that made me laugh in this episode.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

DARN it - missed it !!!

Have to look for the re-run !


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

What was the Pete Townsend comment again? That one was cringe worthy but also very LOL.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I gave up halfway through. This show sadly hasn't been funny to me since the start of last season.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

A few laughs, but not nearly as good as some of last years episodes...hope it picks back up soon.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Those sulu jokes seemed so dated to me.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I normally love Family Guy, and I'm not one of those people who likes to complain about bad episodes....but seriously, what were they thinking?

Normally, you have to give the writers a few episodes to get back into the grove when a new season starts, but this wasn't even funny. I don't even think I smiled through the entire episode. My fiancee got up and went into a different room. I watched the whole thing, thinking: "It's got to get funnier" but ouch!


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

The buffed teddy bear on the beach sequence made me have to stop and pause playback while I laughed out loud.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I laughed when Lois was first talking with Peter about the procedure then he walks away and she says "[email protected]#* idiot" LOL

And the part with Stewie:
Mom
Mom
Mom
Mom
Mommie
Mommie
Mommie
Mommie
Mom
Mom
Mama
Mama
Mama
Mommie
Mommie
- WHAT?!!!
Hi! Hehehehe


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I watched it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> And the part with Stewie:
> Mom
> Mom
> Mom
> ...


See, I thought that part dragged on a bit too long (there were a few "Lois"es in there as well).

How about when Peter went back to the doctor's house dressed as the UPS guy. "Here's your package .... just reach in there ... it might be cookies."


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I liked teddy on the beach and the horror film flashbacks. And to a lesser degree, when peter called the monkey meg.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

What about the pinball machine, rape reference. Found that hilarious.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> And the part with Stewie:
> Mom
> Mom
> Mom
> ...


I can't stand these jokes. And they've become so prevalent in Family Guy episodes almost as much as the cut away jokes. They're (to me) unfunny, annoying and a big time killer. I don't know who on the Family Guy writing staff thinks this is funny but they really need to get over it.

Either that or it's a not so subtle way to kill Family Guy.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

dimented said:


> What about the pinball machine, rape reference. Found that hilarious.


But that was New Bedford , not Rhode Island!!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

You stood up to me- THAT was the test!


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Wow, I found this episode hillarious. I laughed so hard during the "rape" scene I though I was going to wake my wife. I was very glad I had TiVo and could pause it since I was laughing so hard and long.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I enjoyed the episode.

I also liked the All in the Family style closing credits


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

I enjoyed Peter feeling up Stewie's face.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Those sulu jokes seemed so dated to me.


Not really. It isn't too long that he officially came out.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> But that was New Bedford , not Rhode Island!!


If it was a pinball machine, it wasn't "Noo Beffid'" -- that was a pool table.

(says the guy who was sick of answering the "hey, that's where Big Dan's is, right?" question that was always the first thing out of someone's mouth after finding out I was from New Bedford, back on my first big out-of-state-without-the-folks trip back in the day...)

I got a good chuckle out of this ep, but it wouldn't make my favorites list.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Not really. It isn't too long that he officially came out.


But long enough ago that 5 billion comedians have made jokes about it, and he himself made fun of the situation on a comedy central roast. I guess I prefer the south park instant mockery from a week ago style over the family guy few months ago style.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

"I'm just like Barbara Bush!"


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

LordFett said:


> Wow, I found this episode hillarious. I laughed so hard during the "rape" scene I though I was going to wake my wife. I was very glad I had TiVo and could pause it since I was laughing so hard and long.


I almost never sit alone and laugh so hard that I can't talk. But the opening scene killed me. I thought the rest of the episode was pretty good, but the whole exam scene was great.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x (Jul 10, 2006)

When I first saw Family Guy waay back when, I found Stewie to be my fav.. Only because of his weekly foul hatred for Lois.. 

Watching this episode, and hearing Stewie speak so fondly of her, just made me cringe.

Didn't like it one bit..

..and yeah, the sulu jokes seemed very dated.. like 1 to 2 months after.. not funny..


----------



## mythica23 (Sep 12, 2006)

I liked it. 

and to see stewie and lois bond was heartwarming


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Family Guy has lost it. Even the Simpsons was better this week. Sulu announced he was gay 10 and a half months ago ( Yes I looked it up) and the writers are just now using it in their skits. I cancelled my season pass.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

mythica23 said:


> I liked it.
> 
> and to see stewie and lois bond was heartwarming


Who the hell wants heartwarming with a child who has killed before?


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought the pinball machine refrence was to the Jodie Foster movie "The Accused" ? What 80's movie was the college test from ?? its killing me ..

Family guy seems to do jokes LONG after they are relevent .. "Peanut buter jelly time" anyone?

I suppose thats what you get for a show written entirely by manatees.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mike3775 said:


> I enjoyed the episode.
> 
> I also liked the All in the Family style closing credits


I kept saying to my son that they keep showing the house a lot, seemed like every scene change. The payoff of course was the All In the Family closing. That was kind of cool


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

Not whales, manatees.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RoundBoy said:


> I thought the pinball machine refrence was to the Jodie Foster movie "The Accused" ? What 80's movie was the college test from ?? its killing me ..
> 
> Family guy seems to do jokes LONG after they are relevent .. "Peanut buter jelly time" anyone?
> 
> I suppose thats what you get for a show written entirely by manatees.


What college test? Did I blink?


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Figaro said:


> What college test? Did I blink?


You must have. The doctor says to Peter that he is 42 and hasn't had a prostate exam. Peter said I've had an exam before and cut to a college class room with Peter he says the exam is too hard runs up to the teacher and says "This is what I think of your exam" and tears it up and wipes his @$$ with it. The teacher says "You stood up to me, that was the exam" (as referenced earlier in the thread) then Peter starts running through campus cheesy '80s movie style and jumps at the end and there is a freeze frame of it. Cut back to the docotor's office in time to see him rape Peter.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

LordFett said:


> You must have. The doctor says to Peter that he is 42 and hasn't had a prostate exam. Peter said I've had an exam before and cut to a college class room with Peter he says the exam is too hard runs up to the teacher and says "This is what I think of your exam" and tears it up and wipes his @$$ with it. The teacher says "You stood up to me, that was the exam" (as referenced earlier in the thread) then Peter starts running through campus cheesy '80s movie style and jumps at the end and there is a freeze frame of it. Cut back to the docotor's office in time to see him rape Peter.


Ah it's all coming back to me now...I didn't blink, I guess I am just senile.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I would say that of the three animated shows that were on for the night (Simpsons, American Dad, Family Guy) I laughed the most at Family Guy.

Sniff, but I do sorely miss Arrested Development in that line-up.


----------



## MijtheMage (Aug 14, 2006)

Dignan said:


> Sniff, but I do sorely miss Arrested Development in that line-up.


I have to agree with you there.

Every line of the Mayor West character on FG makes me laugh. Seeing him show up in a scene just makes me smile waiting for the laugh.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

there is a screw loose with some of you folks cause I laughed very much and so did my wife.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

warrenevans said:


> there is a screw loose with some of you folks cause I laughed very much and so did my wife.


Wow! The proverbial pot comes a calling...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Some of you guys crack me up. Family Guy makes jokes that originate in the 80s every week and you ***** that they make a joke that is about something that happened 10 months ago (gee how many shows did FG make since then)?

Oh, and South Park does Barbara Streisand jokes??? How dated.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Seriously, the Sulu jokes made me chuckle, I couldn't care less how long ago he came out.

To quote your favorite captain, "You know, before I answer any more questions there's something I wanted to say. Having received all your letters over the years, and I've spoken to many of you, and some of you have traveled... y'know... hundreds of miles to be here, I'd just like to say... GET A LIFE, will you people? I mean, for crying out loud, it's just a TV show! I mean, look at you, look at the way you're dressed! You've turned an enjoyable little job, that I did as a lark for a few years, into a COLOSSAL WASTE OF TIME! "

[ a crowd of shocked and dismayed Trekkies.... ]

I mean, how old are you people? What have you done with yourselves?

[ to "Ears" ] You, you must be almost 30... have you ever kissed a girl?

[ "Ears" hangs his head ]

I didn't think so! There's a whole world out there! When I was your age, I didn't watch television! I LIVED! So... move out of your parent's basements! And get your own apartments and GROW THE HELL UP! I mean, it's just a TV show dammit, IT'S JUST A TV SHOW!

Charlie: Are- are you saying then that we should pay more attention to the movies?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Dignan said:


> Seriously, the Sulu jokes made me chuckle, I couldn't care less how long ago he came out.


He's also been getting a bit of a push lately; he was on the Psych season finale, and obviously featured on the Shatner Roast. I took it as part of that; he did do his own voice, right?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Loved it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

jstack said:


> Sulu announced he was gay 10 and a half months ago ( Yes I looked it up) and the writers are just now using it in their skits.


You do realize the time between when something is written and when it appears on TV is a lot longer for an animated show than it is for Jay Leno's monologue, right?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

[off topic]Sulu was straight, George Takei confirmed his sexuality, 10 1/2 months ago[/off topic]


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I thought the Tommy Lee pool party reference was a little rough , but I howled at almost everything else.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Jayjoans said:


> I thought the Tommy Lee pool party reference was a little rough , but I howled at almost everything else.


Rough but extremely funny.

I loved as Peter ran past Mayor West with his pants around his ankles and Mayor West only says, "Man get a tan."


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> I thought the Tommy Lee pool party reference was a little rough , but I howled at almost everything else.


Actually, THAT was one of the few things in the episode that made me laugh.


----------

